
Asymmetric proof-of-work based on the Generalized Birthday problem [pdf] - monort
https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/946.pdf
======
thomasrossi
With all hard problems out there, genomic queries, keyword auction allocation,
aerodynamics simulations, etc.. I still can't believe there's not a solid a
main-stream crypto currency whose computation is an actual problem (at that
point, if you want to create ASICS for it, it would be just great). More on
topic, the guys are killers, I loved also their article "bitcoin over tor
isn't such a good idea".

